# Coilart Mage



## Jarred (28/9/16)

Hi everyone!! 

Iv'e recently purchased an Coilart Mage tank to use when I'm driving around and doing my daily errands. however, I'm finding it quite difficult to get decent flavour out of this tank. I'm currently using Clapton wire, 3mm,6 wraps at about 45 - 50 watts. 

could it be that im wicking it wrong? i have Kendo and Bacon bits.
Please, any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/9/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Iv'e recently purchased an Coilart Mage tank to use when I'm driving around and doing my daily errands. however, I'm finding it quite difficult to get decent flavour out of this tank. I'm currently using Clapton wire, 3mm,6 wraps at about 45 - 50 watts.
> 
> ...



Strange got mine yesterday too. Flavour is good on mine only problem i have is wicking. When i fill some juice leaks.

I used claptons first and was goos but spitback and juice consumption was killing me.
Chucked in some simple 24g nichrome and just as good but without the spitback.

Tonight ill figure out where i went wrong with the wicking.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/9/16)

I use 2.4 mm as my inner diameter and also about 6-7 wraps.
Maybe you have too much cotton and its muting your flavour cause the juice cant absorb fast enough into the cotton.


----------



## Clouds4Days (28/9/16)

And i think my problem is i have too little cotton


----------



## G-Step (29/9/16)

I've been using the Mage since Vapecon and just cant get the damn wicking 100% right yet  

@Clouds4Days Lemme know when you come right with yours, think I need some schooling (Youtude didnt help btw)


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/9/16)

G-Step said:


> I've been using the Mage since Vapecon and just cant get the damn wicking 100% right yet
> 
> @Clouds4Days Lemme know when you come right with yours, think I need some schooling (Youtude didnt help btw)



My mage is working like a boss at the moment. What problems you having with yours bud? Leaking? Dry hits?


----------



## G-Step (29/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My mage is working like a boss at the moment. What problems you having with yours bud? Leaking? Dry hits?


No flavour. And the accational dry hit. Running it on 24g Nicrome, 2.5mm, 7 wraps, Jap cotton, 40 - 45Watts.


----------

